# Breeding question



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

If i have a rooster and a hen in the same pen. Will all the eggs from the hen be fertilized?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

No. It will depend on the breed and size difference between hen and rooster.. For example, with the Cochin's they have super fluffy butts and this interferes with fertilization. You can trim the feathers in the back if need be. Plus you should have more like 5 - 10 hens per rooster otherwise the rooster will tear up the hen by mating so much.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

How often do you think i will get fertilized eggs?

How often do you think i will get fertilized eggs?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

A rooster will fertilize a hen for about a week or so. So if they mate and it works all eggs laid in that next week will be fertilized.

Here's a good link that will explain things better. http://www.chickencoopx.com/breeding-chickens/


----------

